# Group Taking First Trip on Empire Builder



## Earl (May 20, 2017)

Six of us will be taking the Empire Builder from St. Paul to Seattle (and back) over the Memorial Day weekend. Four of us have procured sleeping accommodations (two roomettes), while the remaining two will simply sleep in their coach seats. We have several questions regarding train etiquette and what to expect on board:


Who do we tip? When, how much and how often?
For those of us with sleeping accommodations, we understand meals are included. What, exactly, does this include and how does it work?
Again, for those of us with sleeping accommodations, we understand certain hotel-like amenities are also included. What, exactly, would those be? We're specifically looking for what items related to showering might be included (towels, shampoo, etc.) so we know what we need to bring.
Speaking of showers, what sorts of etiquette should be aware of relating to using these facilities?
Will our luggage be stored on board and be accessible during the trip?
We're traveling to Seattle to attend a gaming convention and hope to be able to play some games both on our trip out and our return trip. We understand there are tables in the lounge that would accommodate this. Is that true? Is there any sort of etiquette we should be aware of related to using these tables in the lounge?
Any other tips or advice you could share to help make our trip more enjoyable and stress-free would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## TinCan782 (May 20, 2017)

1) In sleeper, you tip the Sleeping Car Attendant - amount and when is cause of much debate! In a bedroom, usually tip $10 per person per night if the service is good (near the end of the trip). Better service more $$$. It is also customary, not required, to tip you server in the diner at each meal...perhaps no more than you would in a restaurant.

2) Yes, meals are included for sleeper passengers. Whatever is on the menu (you can get that from amtrak.com) is available. When you order, you sign a "ticket" and indicate car/room number and the wait person fills in your selection. Alcohol not included.

3) You should have towels, etc available for shower use.

4) Clean up after yourself (restrooms as well).

5) Checked luggage is NOT available during the trip. Luggage you bring aboard (hand-carry) is available...either in your room or in the luggage storage area near where you enter the car.

6) The lounge is on a space-available basis. Considered good not to hog the seating. As for gaming, as long as you are not noisy, should be ok.

Enjoy


----------



## PVD (May 20, 2017)

towels and washcloths and soap are provided, you may wish to bring a "hotel size" shampoo.... meals included are regular meals (breakfast, lunch, and dinner) in the dining car, not snacks you might buy in the lounge car.


----------



## Maglev (May 20, 2017)

There was a thread here previously where a person was inquiring about playing some sort of game in the lounge car, and it was determined that the motion of the train would disturb the game pieces. I would not expect to be able to use a table in the lounge for an entire day.


----------



## AG1 (May 20, 2017)

1.) Tipping is *100% voluntary* on your part. Please do not be pressured by the statements of those giving their personal guidelines as the definitive "tipping law". There is no law or requirement for tipping in the USA. Amtrak service employees are reportedly well paid union members with great benefits unlike many restaurant and hotel service employees.

I asked Amtrak search about tipping and received this in reply.


----------



## KmH (May 21, 2017)

Those with Roomettes share a single shower on the lower level of the car.

Face towels and wash cloths are in the Roomette. Towels are downstairs either in the shower or on the lower level luggage rack.

There will be a large bag to put used showering linens in. I hate it when the TA-SC puts that bag in the shower area and not out at the luggage racks.

Undressing/dressing space in the shower area is limited and having to share the space with the towel bag sucks.

Coach passengers are not allowed in the sleeper cars.

A beverage (non-alcoholic), salad and desert are included with meals in the dining car meals for sleeper passengers.

At breakfast I usually have 2 beverages - both coffee and juice.

Adults can order from the children's menu and visa versa.


----------



## dlagrua (May 25, 2017)

As you know meals are included with sleeper tickets. Coach passengers pay full menu price and are often called after all sleeper passengers have been served. Sleeper passengers will be able to choose from all Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner menu options for your trip. The menu has just be upgraded and offers something for nearly everyone. You can see the menus at Amtrak.com. Dinner reservations are required and made in advance. We usually figure out the cost of the meal and tip 20% of its value. The service is usually good so its safe to say that the food servers expect a tip. We usually tip the sleeper car attendants in increments for each task that they perform. Put beds down $5, put beds up $5 bring a bucket of ice $5 etc. You've got to grease these guys if you want good service. That's our method but to each his own!


----------



## the_traveler (May 25, 2017)

When the Dining Car LSA comes around to make meal reservations, you can tell them the number in your ENTIRE group (including those in coach) and the time you wish to dine.

As far as tipping your sleeper attendant (SCA), most people tip at the conclusion of the trip. If you tip the SCA "in advance", what is their incentive to provide better service? :huh: (They already got their tip!) It is part of their job description. After all, when you go out to eat, do you tip the waiter or waitress as soon as you sit down so they will bring your dinner? Or do you include the tip when you pay the check at the end of the meal?


----------

